# Tia the Princess!



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

Well, not quite, but Tia Means princess! :lol:










Hmmm whats in my shopping this week! 









Just loves to show of that Tummy!!

















































































And with this cloak I shall grant ye 3 wishes!! 









Whats that?!









Im going to.........









Get it I tell you!! 









I got you!!! 









Its Fluffy thing!!!  









Another mission for cat!...Whats that I spy?!









Must get to it quick!!









Ist fluffy ball thingy!! :lol: 









yippee!! 









Nah... attacking a towels more fun!! 









Daddies LAp!!!

Going................









Going................









Gone!!!









And here she stayed for 2 hours!! 









Daddies lap...still.............. and Both asleep!!! 



























And er...mummys lap...! Yeah, erm.... not as many photos!!! 









Yummy!! chicken wing!! 









Hmmmmmmmmmmm these curtains are not my taste! 









On the prowl...









bit to wrapped up in herself........









looks comfy!









Crazy pic lol!!!









What you looking at!!!


----------



## Rachh (Jun 24, 2009)

I never get tired of seeing pics of this little princess


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

wow she really is a stunner,xx


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

Looks as though she is being treated like a princess, even if she doesnt act like one lol


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

lol thanks!  She is a little sod! doesnt stop moving!!  hmy:


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

Bless she sooooo pretty. Love the action shots there so full of energy.


----------



## celicababe1986 (Jun 22, 2009)

I think she is absolutly beautiful. I love looking at pics of animals....but these made me stare with my mouth open!!! Adorable!


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

Taylorbaby said:


> lol thanks!  She is a little sod! doesnt stop moving!!  hmy:


Lol, Ive got one like that, Tricky by name Tricky by nature


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

lol! thanks for the comments!  Im half hoping shes asleep at the mo!! give me a rest! haha!


----------



## JoWDC (Jan 11, 2009)

Tia is georgeous - love the many action shots.


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

lovely - will she keep the white tummy?


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

spid said:


> lovely - will she keep the white tummy?


We are *hoping* that she does, Her dad carries it so she carries the gene, her great great gran daddy was aALC anyway and he obviously has a huge whited tummy!!

We have found a boy with whited tum and im def going to use him in the future!!

Im thinking of taking Tia to a show in a few months, jus to see what its all about, Im only really interested in showing my own kittens! But Itll be nice to see how things work and what happens etc!  
Also might tae Lilly is shes old enough!


----------

